# Problème avec Game Center sur Ipod Touch...?



## canso12 (28 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un ipod touch 4g, la dernière version logiciel, 1 an que j'ai cet ipod et depuis je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur game center. Pour mon compte, on me demande mon pays et date de naissance. Puis on me redemande pour pays puis date de naissance, en boucle, sans arrêt. Je ne sais pas d'ou cela bien et que faire pour y remédier. Merci si vous pouvez m'aider !


----------

